# Motorways that connect neighbouring countries with the same numbers!



## Nik the Greek (Apr 1, 2007)

In Czech-Republik Brenska Dalnice Nr.1 connect Poland, here start the A-1.
The Border-Point is U/C.

And another in Czech-Republik is the Bratislava Dalnice Nr.2 connect Slovakia, here start the Dialnica D-2.

In Serbia is the A-1 the connect F.Y.R.O.Macedonia, here start the M-1.
On Serbia and F.Y.R.O.Macedonia is this Part on Border U/C.

In F.Y.R.O.Macedonia M-1 connect Greece, here start the A-1 Aegean-Motorway.

In Bulgaria the Avtomagistrala Maritsa A-3 connect Turkey, here start the 
O-3 Arupa-Otoyolu.


Who knows even more such connects Motorway to Neighbourcountry-Motorway with same Numbers?


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

German and Polish A4.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

The E20 between Denmark and Malmö. But I think E-numbers shouldn't count. Russian M1 connects with the Belarussian M1.


----------



## Dan (Jun 16, 2007)

E numbers count if there are no other numbers for the road! Like the E18 in Sweden and Norway.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Yeah, but it's quite logical that they will cross the border, don't you think? :lol: Except E653, which is the Hungarian M70, but it doesn't extend into Slovenia; how stupid is that?


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Didn't the Bulgarian A1 connects with the Turkish O-1 in the future?


----------



## Dan (Jun 16, 2007)

Verso said:


> Yeah, but it's quite logical that they will cross the border, don't you think? :lol: Except E653, which is the Hungarian M70, but it doesn't extend into Slovenia; how stupid is that?


The Swedish E4 is the Danish E55


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Stupid.


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

ChrisZwolle said:


> Didn't the Bulgarian A1 connects with the Turkish O-1 in the future?


you mean A3 and O3?


----------



## Dan (Jun 16, 2007)

Verso said:


> Stupid.


Agreed. In this case it was because E4 was already used all over so changing all signs to E55 would have been quite the pain. The EU should have paid for it!


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

ChrisZwolle said:


> Didn't the Bulgarian A1 connects with the Turkish O-1 in the future?


Our A1 does not go to Turkey. It ends in Burgas. As x-type said its A3(Maritsa) that connects with the turkish 03 on Kapitan Andreevo - Kapakule crossing point.


----------



## paF4uko (Jul 12, 2008)

^^ If Marica is A-3, then what number is Černo more? On the map published on web site of NRIF A-1 goes towards Turkey (which I admit is very strange) and Černo more is shown as A-5. There are no "A" numbers between Karnobat and Stara Zagora showing where Trakija have to be completed, and if you look north you see A-2 labels on the sections where Hæmus is not even under construction yet... What a mess!!!:bash: 









So I'm not really sure if the Bulgarian A-3 connects the Turkish O-3...


----------



## Qwert (Jun 25, 2006)

Nik the Greek said:


> And another in Czech-Republik is the Bratislava Dalnice Nr.2 connect Slovakia, here start the Dialnica D-2.


Not only D2 - D2, almost all roads between Slovakia and Czech Republic have the same numbers. (They are not motorways though.)


----------



## PLH (Mar 9, 2007)

Polish A1 and Czech D1 (coming soon)


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

i thought it is forbidden in Europe. i remember few years ago when we introduced A numbers - ministry paid a lot of attention on that because they said something as it is forbidden to continue in another country at same number


----------



## PLH (Mar 9, 2007)

^^ Why forbidden :dunno:


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

PLH said:


> ^^ Why forbidden :dunno:


dunno :dunno: but they told that it shouldn't be the same


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

If you'd count E-numbers there would be quite a long list probably :lol:


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*NJ SR 284 > NY SR 284 , NJ SR 94 > NY SR 94 , NJ SR 17 > NY SR 17 / Future I-86 (portions already upgraded in Upstate NY near Binghamton)*


----------



## DELCROID (Apr 9, 2006)

In Latin America you get the *Carretera (Via) Panamericana* or *Panamerican Highway*. In some parts is still a road in others is a highway. In Latin America is just simply known as *"La Panamericana".*



The Pan-American Highway is a network of roads nearly 48,000 kilometres (29,800 miles) in total length. Except for an 87 kilometre (54 mi) rainforest gap, called the Darién Gap, the road links the mainland nations of the Americas in a connected highway system. *According to Guinness World Records, the Pan-American Highway is the world's longest "motorable road".[*citation needed] However, because of the Darién Gap, it is not possible to cross between South America and Central America by traditional motor vehicle.

The Pan-American Highway system is mostly complete and extends from Prudhoe Bay, Alaska, in North America to the lower reaches of South America. Several highway termini are claimed to exist, including the cities of Puerto Montt and Quellón in Chile and Ushuaia in Argentina. No comprehensive route is officially defined in Canada and the United States, though several highways there are called "Pan-American".

The Pan-American Highway passes through many diverse climates and ecological types, from dense jungles to cold mountain passes. Since the highway passes through many countries, it is far from uniform. Some stretches of the highway are passable only during the dry season, and in many regions driving is occasionally hazardous.

Famous sections of the Pan-American Highway include the Alaska Highway and the Inter-American Highway (the section between the United States and the Panama Canal). Both of these sections were built during World War II as a means of supply of remote areas without danger of attack by U-boats.[citation needed]

The Pan-American Highway travels through 15 countries:

Canada (unofficially) 
United States (unofficially) 
*Mexico 
Guatemala 
El Salvador 
Honduras 
Nicaragua 
Costa Rica 
Panama 
Colombia 
Ecuador 
Peru 
Chile 
Argentina* 
Important spurs also lead into *Bolivia, Brazil, Paraguay, Uruguay *and *Venezuela.*

For tourism purposes, the Pan-American Highway north of Central America is sometimes assumed to use the Alaska Highway and then run down the west coast of Canada and the United States, running east from San Diego, California and picking up the branch to Nogales, Arizona.[citation needed]
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pan-American_Highway




















.


----------

